# Walk about at the park.



## Maximumbob (10 Oct 2007)

Some sots taken with my mobile phone whilst feeding the squirrels in the forest with my wife & kids









A tree stump close up - overtaken with moss.













I have some more close ups of moss/root pics.. but i need to fix them.  The camera started playing silly beggars.  I'll try and post them tomorrow.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (10 Oct 2007)

Ace, red squirals, where ,where you to see them????


----------



## Maximumbob (11 Oct 2007)

formby Point Graeme, its really cool.  They walk right up to you - about 1foot away.  I also saw 2 wild rabbits and a few interesting wild birds.  Its a fun day out - and its right beside the beech if you fancy blowing those cobwebs away 

http://www.redsquirrels.info/formby_squirrels.html

its a few quid t get in ( we are NT members so its free ) but well worth it for any age of kids... i've even seen stroppy teens there!

Also worth the visit is playing 'guess the price of the mansion' as you drive there!


----------



## oldwhitewood (18 Oct 2007)

I like some of the textures and pattens in these shots.


----------

